# Captain Titus - The inevitable occurs



## melsaphim (Jan 1, 2010)

Hey all, it was inevitable, i knew as soon as i began playing space marine that i would want to make ol' captain Titus and his boys and so here it is occuring at last.

I wanted the model to be close to Titus as he is in the game but not an exact copy hence the slightly different shoulder pad and legs (I may make an exact copy at one point but this is more an interpretation of the captain)

The chainsword is from the blood angels death company box set with the blood drop removed from the hand guard, the head is from the same box with a backpack from the grey knights box and legs from the above mentioned death company box, the shoulder pads and iron halo were gifts from my flgs when i said i was making a Titus figure and the plasma pistol is a standard SM one.

Anyway here are pictures of the WIP so far;


















Sorry for the bad quality images im struggling to get decent light atm

C&C welcome

Melsaphim


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Looks about right...but I would probably model him with a two-sided power axe. That's my favorite weapon though. Biased opinions.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

I think the power axe is the best melee weapon in the game, followed by te thunder hammer if you want raw power. Personally, I think Titus looks at his coolest with a bolter in his hand. Also I think he has a tunica or however that is spelled on his front and back.


----------



## Tedathalan (Jun 20, 2011)

I think the purity seals could be better placed to reflect their in-game locations. Clumped on the leg seems kinda odd in my opinion. If I recall correctly, by the end of the game, he had two on each shoulder pad, one in front, one in back.


----------



## melsaphim (Jan 1, 2010)

forkmaster said:


> I think the power axe is the best melee weapon in the game, followed by te thunder hammer if you want raw power. Personally, I think Titus looks at his coolest with a bolter in his hand. Also I think he has a tunica or however that is spelled on his front and back.


In the game Captain Titus has a cloth between his legs on both the front and back, using the bits i had however i could only really get the one between his legs at the front even though it is longer than the in game version. I agree on the varied weapons, the thunder hammer being my favourite but this guy was made simply from left over bits i had so i did the best with what i had.



Tedathalan said:


> I think the purity seals could be better placed to reflect their in-game locations. Clumped on the leg seems kinda odd in my opinion. If I recall correctly, by the end of the game, he had two on each shoulder pad, one in front, one in back.


I know this is wrong and that Titus had seals on his shoulder pads in game however i wanted the cloth between his legs and these were the only legs i had spare with such a cloth, i could of removed them and placed ones on his shoulder pads however as i stated in my first post this is more a loose interpretation of Captain Titus and is made of spare bits i had lying around, i will soon endeavor to make a more precise version of titus using more exact copies of his in game model.

Thanks for the feedback guys im currently working on leandros and sidonus out fo spare bits i have lying around ( gotta love 11 years of warhammer 40k bitz box collection :laugh


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh it was no bad feed-back on you, just a reflection of the game.  You have done a great job here my friend. Forgot to add that. And I didnt see the clothe at first, I apologize for that as well.


----------



## Something Yellow (Nov 22, 2009)

Hahah I lol'd when I saw the title  
Looking good.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Great work mate!!


----------



## melsaphim (Jan 1, 2010)

forkmaster said:


> Oh it was no bad feed-back on you, just a reflection of the game.  You have done a great job here my friend. Forgot to add that. And I didnt see the clothe at first, I apologize for that as well.


No need to apologise, I'm glad you like what i managed to achieve with simply my bitz box :biggrin:



Something Yellow said:


> Hahah I lol'd when I saw the title
> Looking good.


Well it was always inevitable in my eyes, i knew the minute the game came out people would be building the characters from it, little did i know however that i would be one of them lol



TheReverend said:


> Great work mate!!


Thankyou, atm i've grabbed myself a nice ork nob from my flgs who looks the spit of the nobz from the game so i'm in the middle of making myself a nice little duel/diorama base with my captain titus and the nob, hopefully i will have some pics for you all soon

Mels


----------

